# Sharks around Jekyll/SSI up to Sapelo



## FD716 (Jul 12, 2015)

Just acquired a boat and was looking for good general areas to try for the big uns. Done the land based thing for a while but now want to try it from a boat. We have a house near the Sapelo ferry and would prefer to stay around that area but I know SS and Jekyll has some good areas as well. Also, would like info on the best areas for launching (i.e. ramps and/or lifts). We are headed down Thursday and will be there through Sunday night. Thanks for any info in advance!


----------



## DnT (Jul 12, 2015)

There's a boat ramp right beside jekyll island Marina..they can put ur boat in the water if u don't want to dump your trailer n the salt water...st Andrews sound has 5 or 6 shrimp boats anchored in it...makes for easy shark fishing...u can anchor out n the sound and on cumberland bar do some chuming n pound the sharks right now....


----------



## FD716 (Jul 12, 2015)

DnT said:


> There's a boat ramp right beside jekyll island Marina..they can put ur boat in the water if u don't want to dump your trailer n the salt water...st Andrews sound has 5 or 6 shrimp boats anchored in it...makes for easy shark fishing...u can anchor out n the sound and on cumberland bar do some chuming n pound the sharks right now....



thanks for the info!


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jul 13, 2015)

*Ramp*

The best ramp on Jekyll is behind Summer Waves at the Tidelands Center or whatever they call it know.  Turn right on the first paved road when you come on Jekyll Island maybe 1/2 mile turn right again and go around behind Rixen Pond.

If you can run behind the shrimp boats especially when they are culling their catch you can cast into the wake behind them and hang on!  You can usually tell by the hundreds of gulls that are circling behind the shrimp boats when they are culling bycatch.


----------



## mako skipper (Jul 13, 2015)

For me, it's worth it to use the crane at Blythe Island to launch.  It costs me $8 for my boat (19.5' Mako).  The Jekyll ramp had me darn near dipping my back bumper to got my boat floating, and in a 2014 Ram 1500 2WD that had me a little nervous...


----------



## FD716 (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone! Hope to hit it big.


----------



## andyparm (Jul 14, 2015)

If you don't want to trek all the way over to Jekyll, try the ramp under the Mackay River bridge on the way to SSI. Turn into the Golden Isles marina then hang a right back towards the river. The current can be a little treacherous when pulling out...

Like others said, go get behind the shrimp boats that are dragging or culling and toss some baits. Pretty easy. If you're geared up to catch some REALLY big sharks you can anchor up in SSI sound or St. Andrews sound with a big bait and wait it out. Find some deeper water on the edge of the shipping channel and you're on it! Behind the boats can be some crazy action.  Anchoring up with a big bait might test your tackle and your back. Pretty good chance of catching (or at least hooking) a legitimate 10ft+ bull shark, lemon shark, dusky shark and possibly even a big tiger.


----------



## WalkinDead (Jul 14, 2015)

There is also a fairly new ramp at the north end of Sidney Lanier bridge.


----------



## trippcasey (Jul 14, 2015)

WalkinDead said:


> There is also a fairly new ramp at the north end of Sidney Lanier bridge.



I didnt know that. Ill have to check that out. Thanks!


----------



## kramerfish53 (Jul 14, 2015)

the ramp at sidney lanier bridge is a go ramp but i agree with mako skipper i like the hoist at blythe is park.


----------



## FD716 (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks for the replies fellas. We have the equipment for the BIG BOYS for sure. Hopefully the back can keep up! What kind of water depths should we be looking for in St. Andrews or SSI sound?


----------



## DnT (Jul 15, 2015)

5 to 15 foot..... fish bars n slopes off bars if you use cut pogies u will also b catching rays if you don't mind them garbage cans use cut bait..but don't think that the big black tips n spinners won't eat live pogies they'll eat them like candy....remember a dead pogy behind a shrimp boat is the easiest it's like fishing in a barrel actually it's not fishing it's catching(as long as ur rigged properly)


----------



## FD716 (Jul 15, 2015)

Good deal! Thanks again for all the info!


----------



## massafibassa (Aug 1, 2015)

Did you guys do any good ? We went this past weekend plenty of big one's picked up landed a few. I live just down the road from you in Dearing.


----------

